# This is a weird thought I just had



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Do dogs enjoy music. I was just listening to ministry of sound chill out session six and my dog seems to be into it,
Do you think dogs appreciate music?

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't see why not.

Are they sweating profusely, gurning, jumping up and down and hugging your cats? Whistles? Glowsticks?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Err, there was no glow sticks involved :lol: 
And when I tried to dance with her me she bit me  
I still think they like music though.
Actually there seems to be certain tracks she likes better than others, have I totally lost it :shock:

3098.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

No, seriously...I can't see why dogs wouldn't appreciate, if that's the right word, music. In a doggy kind of way. An old dog of my mothers use to go mental, wagging it's tail, barking, running around in circles, if I played Radioheads; 'Creep'.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> I don't see why not.
> 
> Are they sweating profusely, gurning, jumping up and down and hugging your cats? Whistles? Glowsticks?


Buggy eyed?... :lol:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

You are both picking on me, I'm telling rev 

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey - this is the 'That's Life' Forum. What else would you expect? 8)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

no no no, we just think you're insane Polly, that's all.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

OMFG.....that hat would look hideous on me.

3098 x


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Be honest, that's the female version of you right?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

OK, I AM SORRY SUZ drops to his knees and begs forgiveness.

3098 XX


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think we should do an 'avatar deal'.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

You mean? :shock:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes 8)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Guess I deserved that one :lol:

3098 xxx


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice avatar polly :lol: 
Tell me thats not you.

BBC


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

HAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA, no its a good friend of mine though, she is a little eccentric, but fun. she has this thing for making hats......I dont know :roll:

3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh Polly, I heart you.

Aren't we just the lushest people you ever did see?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yep I can't lie, its me........


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

s.p.e.c.i.a.l

But back to your original post... what sort of a dog do you have? My cats don't like music much at all, and my chinchillas dive for cover if you so much as pass wind.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

sux said:


> my chinchillas dive for cover if you so much as pass wind.


LOL :lol:

I will post a picture of my dog, back in a min.

3098 xx


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My word, she is beautiful!

How do you keep your carpets so clean too? :shock:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

There is something else you know know about me, I am a clean freak.

3098 xx


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Forever learning. x


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

you're both looking lovely.. I see...

This might not be what you're talking about but for two different psych classes I did two experiments. The first was to see what kind of music mice prefer. It was renaissance consort music. the hardcore punk was their least favorite. 
Music they liked made the run around and be happy, the music they hated made them hide and cry. (so I stopped it cuz I felt bad :|)
In the second I taught my lovely guinea pigs, Maus and Trouble, to squeal with joy and jump up and down when they heard 'Rave On' by Buddy Holly. forever after they loved all music that was vaguely rockabilly. :wink: 
In other words.. Yes animals like music and yes they have music preferences.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

*Rhythm of life*


----------

